# Resumes (again!) Format? Information?



## Brandofhawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Alrighty, so I am a high school student but will soon not be (graduation w00t!) 
I've had so much experience in theatre (or so it feels like) for the past four years and am looking to go into it as a career (and a major in college). This summer I am moving to the middle of nowhere, and am applying for a job in their brand new five million dollar theatre (the thing is barely two years old..) 

Now to the point...
I am just curious what should I include and how should I format my resume? 
Obviously 
Name: Contact Info: References: Experience: 
But is there anything else that should be included? 
And what is the sleekest/easiest way to do this? 

Thanks in advanced! 
(Btw... sorry for any typos/grammatical errors... those wont be in my Resume.) 

P.S. I've also tried searching up resumes on this sight but have yet to find exactly what I'm looking for...


----------



## Raktor (Apr 26, 2009)

Some will like to see a portfolio of your designs, photographs, recordings, etc., or at least an indication that this is available for them if they want it.

Gigs you've worked on should be listed, but not every single one (No one really cares that you swung a followspot around for a school production, or pressed play on the CD player for a dance recital). List the most important ones, dates, and I list the TD (not sure if you should or not).

Otherwise, use the search feature here (some more). You should be able to find some examples.


----------



## Brandofhawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Raktor

Most of the time I have been the board op and LD. recently its been more of a sound oriented... so should I list EVERY single time (well i will never get a FULL list of that... i've done to much.) or should i list maybe 4 times? 
I also have been for the most part under the same TD, except once or twice, so i was kind of planning to put it at the end of the list for references (maybe a mention of his/her last name at the end of the line?) 

I also am getting a certificate for being trained in various theatre stuffs (like rigging, scenery, sound, lighting... etc etc) thanks to my ROP Technical Theatre class.
So i am planning to include that! =) 

I just am unsure of how to organize this information...


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 26, 2009)

Since you seem to be stuck, Brandofhawk, here: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...214530650-resume-help-theatre-resume-2008.pdf is a fairly standard format, picked at random from this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/8102-resume-help.html.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't have the time to work on it right now but Resumes, Portfolios, and the Job Application Process seems like a great topic for a collaborative article.


----------



## zac850 (May 13, 2009)

There is no real right or wrong way to make your resume, as long as it is easy for your potential employer to understand.

Here is a link to my pdf resume. I've been updating the format for a few years now; it's a process but I'm slowing finding a format that works for me.

http://zacharyspitzer.com/resume.pdf


----------



## photoatdv (May 13, 2009)

You do scuba AND are a pilot, cool!!!


----------



## Thefoxygranpa (May 14, 2009)

A portfolio does go a long way. Showing a prospective your actual work you LD in highschool will give them an idea of what level you are at. Listing all the shows you've designed is one thing...but for them to see it sometimes makes all the difference


----------

